# Sam Waldron and Richard Barcellos on James White's Dividing Line



## crhoades (Aug 30, 2006)

http://aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1512

29 August
Today on the Dividing Line
Had a great time today with Dr. Sam Waldron and Richard Barcellos discussing New Perspectivism, Federal Vision issues, etc., and taking calls. Great time with great brothers. Here's the program.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone have the ability to convert Real Audio to something used in teh 21st century?

Someone ought to remind James White that Real Player is like the worst audio program ever, bloated with adware and problems beyond belief.

I'd REALLY like to hear this interview, but have no intention of putting Real Player on my system just for that.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Does anyone have the ability to convert Real Audio to something used in the 21st century?
> 
> Someone ought to remind James White that Real Player is like the worst audio program ever, bloated with adware and problems beyond belief.
> ...





I'm not aware of any good tools to convert it either. The only thing that I like Itunes better than is realplayer.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm

[Edited on 8-30-2006 by ChristianTrader]


----------



## Philip A (Aug 31, 2006)

Silly babdists  (The first caller was my pastor, and Rich planted our church, so I say that rather affectionately  )

But, to be honest, to understand the errors of FV, you have to understand what the historical Presbyterian doctrine really is. Waldron's quip that Westminster opens the door to the FV/NPP is an indication that he doesn't quite get the differences. In a sense, it seems as though the problem with a lot of FV'ers is that they're a bunch of ex-baptists that somehow got convinced of paedobaptism _without_ shedding their baptist rejection of the internal/external covenant distinction.

Notice also that in a recent C/A, Doug Wilson explicitly ties his adherence to paedocommunion to the objections he made to paedo when he was a credo.


----------

